# New Arrival - Stowa Marine Auto



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Arrived at lunchtime...




























more to follow... now on with the show...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

so it's a Stowa...










Marine Auto 



















Arrived on a plain black Stowa strap...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks OK but far better on the soft brown strap that was also included...




























LOVING this one, possibly a little more than the Marine Original as it's a better size for my 6.75" wrist


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

looks great :blink:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice clean face Jon


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL I love your pictures of the parcel at various stages of opening. It brings back the excitement of having the postie knock at my door. Very clean classic looking watch. Really nice strap. Good choice fella.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Great looking clean dialed face! It seems to radiate build quality  And finishing is superb. Not a bad word about it, just as crisp, clean, shiny and solid you would ever want from a watch of that style!


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice - either the Stowa Marine Automatic or Original is next on my wish list. Is there any difference between the two in terms of quality?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations...Stowa make some cracking watches and that is one of them.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Both are beautiful looking watches. I had always assumed that the only difference between the Marine Original and Marine automatic, apart of course from the movements, case size and date function (mere cosmetic details), was that the former had a sub-second dial as opposed to the sweep second hand of the latter.

It's only by seeing them together that I realise they also have different hand-sets. Both are very elegant, but I think I prefer the flowing curves of the ones on the Original to the more precise straight lines on the automatic. However if the Original hands were an option on the automatic, I would be hard-pressed to choose which model to go for...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful Jon.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! These Stowas are very nice watches. Enjoy!

all the best

Jan


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Wonderful watch!....congratz!

But I prefer my MO...... :wink2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Both are lovely watches, they really did get it right with what with the white dial and blue hands :yes:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

salmonia said:


> But I prefer my MO...... :wink2:


I only agree in the fact your MO is brushed... though I will be having MY Marine Original and Marine Auto sent to Stowa for re-finishing just as soon as they have finished moving to their new premises


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice one Jon. I'm glad it arrived safely with you. I've been away with no Internet access for the last couple of days so I've just seen this.

Your pictures of it are excellent. I never managed to capture just how nice a watch this one is. The blued hands are just perfect.

Hope you enjoy it. I'l certainly miss this one. I didn't want to let it go but I had to make a couple of sacrifices to fund another 

Still, It will be ok again when it arrives


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Cheers matey, really liking it and it's a much better fit for me than the Marine Original 

Sadly my wife doesn't like it... and I quote "what on earth is that watch, it looks like some 80's gay thing"

Women!!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

like em both prefer the black strap though


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Sadly my wife doesn't like it...


My 710 didn't like it either :blink: . She said it looked too plain.

It's clean dial is the reason it looks so perfect.

What's the matter with these women?


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

> "what on earth is that watch, it looks like some 80's gay thing"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

